# has anyone had a baby with one kidney or Potters



## lilyfay (Sep 9, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had a baby with potters then
a baby with one kidney???????????? Or any of the above?
Are baby died may 23 2006 of Potters
we are now 30 weeks and 5 day and the dr.s told us that this baby only has one kidney. we are very confused and are hurting.
Although this bay will more then likely live Im very scared.
The Dr.s are going to take the baby early and are watching him and myself very close. The baby's bladder is full of urine but it dose release some but not all.
If anyone has had something like this please let me know!!
Thank you


----------



## kaylee18 (Dec 25, 2005)

You might want to PM littleteapot. Her second child and first son Jericho, born last year, died of Potter's shortly after birth (forced csec - his story).


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I have a friend who has one kidney- they didn't find it until she was an adult- she is fine in every other way--


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

One of my son's kidneys in not draining properly. The doctor said it could correct itself before he is born, or he might have to go on antibiotics after he is born. He said the worst case scenario is that he will have only one functioning kidney. But, he said even that is fine, there is still another one and you only need one.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I believe that's what Alisteal's unborn babe has. OP ~ I would do a search on this board to find out more.







s to you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

a baby with one kidney???????????? Or any of the above?

We lost one twin to Mosaic tetrasomy 12P. Her identical twin sister seems to have escaped getting it (no accurate test on living child) has one kidney but it has totally compensated and she doesn't even need monitoring any more at 21months. If you have to have one organ go bad, that's the one to have.

I am sorry you have to feel this fear, but if the functioning kidney is working correctly it will compensate as the baby grows.

Lorrie


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

my nephew, who is 12, was born with one kidney. they didn't realize it until last year when he was in a car accident and they took xrays. he is a perfectly normal, healthy kid.


----------



## lilyfay (Sep 9, 2006)

Just wanted to thank all that posted .
Its has ben a realy hard time


----------

